# 5C collet chuck



## Firstgear (Mar 4, 2019)

What type of collet chucks do you have for 5C that fit your lathe?  Photos help!

Thanks


----------



## Firstgear (Mar 5, 2019)

What type of collet chucks do you have for 5C that fit your lathe? Photos help!

Regards, Herb


----------



## Be_Zero_Be (Mar 5, 2019)

I have an adapted draw bar closer.


I made an adapter to fit my internal spindle taper to a 5C collet taper.
I made an adapter to match the tail of my spindle.
I lengthened the draw draw to fit.

It works great.

I considered a 5C chuck but the draw bar and a box of collets were given to me so, I decided to make them work.


----------



## Dan_S (Mar 5, 2019)

On my little 8x14 I have a 5" adjustable back Lathemaster version. Unfortunately Lathemaster isn't in business anymore.

if you lathe is big enough, an adapter and draw tube like @Be_Zero_Be shows is the best option imo.


----------



## jbolt (Mar 5, 2019)

For my PM-1440GT I have a Bison Set-tru 5C chuck mounted on a D1-5 Southbend "thick" backplate. Very nice chuck but I rarely have the need to use it.


----------



## darbikrash (Mar 5, 2019)

Here is what I used, great unit for the money. This particular one has D1-4 spindle connections, they make other styles.









						5C Collet Chuck with Integral D1 - 4 Cam Lock Mount 5" Diameter Chuck  | CME Tools
					

5C  Collet Chuck w. integral D1 - 4 Cam-Lock mounting back Brand New Chuck OD Diameter:  5" D1 - 4 Integral Cam- Lock mounting Back (3 Pins 0.625 Diameter)  No need of any machining when received, just mount it on your D4 spindle.    Any Size 5C Collet From 1/16  through 1-1/8" can be used...




					cme-tools.myshopify.com
				




Here it is mounted on my lathe with an aluminum collet for larger second op work. It takes normal 5C collets as well. One comment, it takes quite a few turns of the scroll drive to clamp up work in the collets, and a LOT of turns to remove/replace collets from the taper. I use a 3/8" drive cordless ratchet with a square drive socket that fits the collet chuck- this makes quick work of it. Without this, it would be a real pain..

I also bought a 8" six jaw chuck from the same company, another excellent value. Between the collet chuck and the six jaw I use nothing else for workholding.


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Mar 5, 2019)

My Logan 6560 came with a collet closer (that is the one Logan currently sells; mine is from Royal and the handle was welded back on at some point). I use it all the time - my 3- and 4-jaw chucks are gathering dust, figuratively speaking.


----------



## BGHansen (Mar 6, 2019)

I have a CDCO 5-C collet chuck on my Clausing 12" x 24".  I do the same thing as darbikrash above, have a dedicated Makita 12V driver with a 10 mm square driver for running collets in and out.  Takes 20'ish turns by hand.  Mine has no run out with an indicator on the tapered chuck surface (where the collet wedges closed).  It's within 0.0002" run out at 3" from the chuck though that might vary with other collets (checked it with a 3/4" collet and long dowel pin).  

My Grizzly G0709 14"x40" has a lever style closer like thinwoodsman.  I leave the collet chuck on the Clausing and a 8" set-tru 3-jaw on the Grizzly for the most part.  I bounce between the two lathes depending on the job.

Bruce


----------



## Firstgear (Mar 6, 2019)

I have D1-5 mounting configuration on my lathe.


----------



## projectnut (Mar 6, 2019)

My Sheldon uses a collet drawbar system similar to Be_Zero_Be.  The drawbar is from a South Bend and even has the name embossed on the handle.  The style that was originally sold with the machine is the closer similar to the one ThinWoodasman uses.  As for the Seneca Falls machine it uses one made from a kit sold by Metal Lathe:








						人体の主な筋肉部位の名称・作用と筋トレのやり方(名前と鍛え方)
					

筋力トレーニングの対象となる人体の主な筋肉部位の構造・名称と鍛え方は以下の通りです。 なお、本ページは筋トレ専門サイトGLINTの「 筋肉名称デジタル図鑑 」の画像および記載を参照しています。




					www.statecollegecentral.com


----------



## Firstgear (Mar 6, 2019)

here is what I bought....price is in Canadian dollars









						5C, 5" Collet Chuck with Integral D1-5 Camlock Mounting, 0269-0015
					

The Accusize 5C Lathe Collet Chuck is commonly used as the following tools (and solutions): 5C Lathe Collet Chuck, 5c lathe collet chuck with 1 x 8 backing plate, etc.




					www.accusizetools.com


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 7, 2019)

Herb, you're going to get a lot of use out of that. I made a similar design for my Storebro Bruk (threaded spindle) lathe and I use it all the time.









						5C Collet Chuck
					

I picked up a set of 5C collets a while back, along with a spin indexer,  and there have been a few times I've seen the advantage of having a  fairly precise work-holding method for the lathe that allows the stock  to extend into the spindle.  I got the chuck finished today, so it's time to post...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




I like not having the length capacity restricted by using a drawbar. An adjustable depth stop comes in handy on occasion.


----------



## Firstgear (Mar 7, 2019)

Hawkeye said:


> Herb, you're going to get a lot of use out of that. I made a similar design for my Storebro Bruk (threaded spindle) lathe and I use it all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is a depth stop and when is it used?  Examples?


----------



## Jimsehr (Mar 7, 2019)

Firstgear said:


> What is a depth stop and when is it used?  Examples?


5c collets have a thread on the inside where you can screw in a stop. The stops come in handy if you have many parts to say face to a length. After setting the length ,you can load more parts and face them to the same length. And sometimes 
You can use a spring loaded stop to help eject them from the collet. If you have a lever type collet closer you can load and unload while the machine is running.


----------



## jbolt (Mar 7, 2019)

Another option for a depth stop is a spindle mount stop.

Hhttps://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/spindle-stop.67546/ere is an example of a spindle mount depth stop.


----------



## NCjeeper (Mar 7, 2019)

BGHansen said:


> I have a CDCO 5-C collet chuck on my Clausing 12" x 24".  I do the same thing as darbikrash above, have a dedicated Makita 12V driver with a 10 mm square driver for running collets in and out.  Takes 20'ish turns by hand.  Mine has no run out with an indicator on the tapered chuck surface (where the collet wedges closed).  It's within 0.0002" run out at 3" from the chuck though that might vary with other collets (checked it with a 3/4" collet and long dowel pin).
> 
> Bruce


I have one from CDCO also. I was pleasantly surprised at how little run out it had. Definitely a good buy for the money.


----------



## Chipper5783 (Mar 8, 2019)

Firstgear said:


> What type of collet chucks do you have for 5C that fit your lathe? Photos help!
> 
> Regards, Herb



On my 15" lathe, I have both a C5,  D1-4 mounted Bison collet chuck and a draw bar arrangement with a MT5->C4 adapter directly into the spindle.  The direct into the spindle does not great, since the saddle wings run into the headstock gear box.  The Bison chuck protrudes far enough that it is easier for the tooling to reach.

On my 11" lathe, it is designed to take collets right into the spindle (the spindle taper is for C5) and the bed/headstock design is such that the saddle wings can go further to the left than on the 15" lathe - and the collet is secured with a drawbar.  The small lathe is designed for to take collets directly into spindle and it all works great.

Herb, how is your lathe configured?  Will the saddle tooling go right up to the spindle?  If it will, then go with the direct C5 spindle.  Obviously a collet chuck will work on either lathe arrangement.


----------



## projectnut (Mar 8, 2019)

Jimsehr said:


> *5c collets have a thread on the inside where you can screw in a stop*. The stops come in handy if you have many parts to say face to a length. After setting the length ,you can load more parts and face them to the same length. And sometimes
> You can use a spring loaded stop to help eject them from the collet. If you have a lever type collet closer you can load and unload while the machine is running.



Not all 5C collets have the internal thread.  I have a set of Hardinge 5C collets.  Those over .985 do not have internal threads.


----------



## Janderso (Mar 8, 2019)

Joe Pie has a video recently where he uses 5c depth stops. I don't believe all 5c collets have internal threads though.


----------



## cathead (Mar 8, 2019)

Janderso said:


> Joe Pie has a video recently where he uses 5c depth stops. I don't believe all 5c collets have internal threads though.




That's true Jeff.  I have several that are not internally threaded.  The lathe bore on my Springfield lathe isn't big enough to run a
pipe through the lathe and grasp the outer threads so I built a draw bar that catches the inner threads.  It works great for long
pieces(even short pieces) with the 5c collet chuck.


----------



## Jimsehr (Mar 8, 2019)

projectnut said:


> Not all 5C collets have the internal thread.  I have a set of Hardinge 5C collets.  Those over .985 do not have internal threads.


I remember using some of old 5c collets that did not have inside threads . There used to be some collet stops that had expanding pins that gripped the inside bore of the collet.  I think for that reason. I went to ebay and saw they still make the expanding 5c collets with a set of stops some spring loaded so that they would eject the parts when collet was opened.  Jim


----------

